# Got my Cube Acid 2010 today



## RSV_Ecosse (1 Apr 2010)

Arrived this morning. Built it up and immediately took it out for a quick 20 miles on the road just to get used to it. Being a "roadie" and this being my first MTB I was surprised just how hard going on tarmac it was compared to my Pinarello. Stupid, should really have expected that......DOH!!!

Awesome though. Running out of gears on descents will take a bit of getting used to. Comfy though. Planning on using it occasionally to do my 36 mile commute as a bit of a change so probably looking to get a spare set of wheels and fit sort of "halfway house" type tyres to it and swap them over when I want to go off road. 

Got loads of questions for you MTB folks so apologies in advance for the amount of threads I am about to post. 

Also, road bike kits and bling is an expensive enough hobby as it is but I don't think the wife appreciates what online orders I'm about to put in for bits and bobs. LOL. 

Anyway, couple of crappy iPhone pics from when I was out this afternoon :-


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

Looks very nice ideed, RSV!

I saw the Cube Reaction the other and that IS sexy, but a bit pricey!


----------



## stewlewis (3 Apr 2010)

Very nice looking bike.

You'll soon forget the lack of big gears for the downhill when you're concentrating on the ruts/rocks/trees/bumps etc.

Roadie kit is damned expensive to keep up with the shiny this years model brigade and while the bling factor exisits in the MTB world you can still spend massive amounts of cash but most important is holding on, getting mucky and going fast with a big smile on your face.

I'd say the fun adrenelin factor is offroad and the distance and calm speed factor is on the tarmac.

Drop off the ledge, bend the knees, flaot above the bike as it flies down the trail - Acieeeeeeeeed!


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (3 Apr 2010)

LOL!!! Very well put, stew!!!.


----------



## bauldbairn (4 Apr 2010)

Looked a bit more red and a bit less orange on your original thread - but it's still a very nice bike RSV. 

Where'd ye take it for a blast - up Rough Castle?


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Apr 2010)

Smart looking bike, I commuted for a few years in Vietnam with a mountain bike and kept the knobblies on and it was also fun. Getting on the roadie at the weekends though was even better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankM (13 Apr 2010)

I commute on an MTB. Aside from changing the tyres, I'd also change the cassette. I use an 11-23 (11-21 would also work) which is much more useful in London than the standard MTB cassette ratios.


----------



## Mark_Robson (13 Apr 2010)

Very nice bike


----------



## 02GF74 (14 Apr 2010)

nice .... won't be long till it gets muddy. at the moment the trails are nice and dry so get out there to tke advantage.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (12 May 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Where'd ye take it for a blast - up Rough Castle?



Been up Carron Valley a couple of times, heading back up there tomorrow with 2 mates from work. All MTB newbies on Cubes....lol...!!!. 

Have decided not to bother trying to commute on it. Did it once a few weeks ago and it was a bit of a shocker compared to the road bike. Used the Pinarello the next day on the same commute and.....well....lets just say I'll be sticking with the road bike for my commute and keeping the Cube for off road escapades.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (13 May 2010)

TEAM CUBE!!!!. LOL!!!.  

Myself and 2 mates from work were up at Carron Valley today. Great fun. We all got Cubes at the same time ( there's actually 4 of us on shift that have Cubes - one guy couldn't make it ) on the C2W scheme ( apart from me, had to shell out for mine myself - long story!! ).

From left - Cube LTD Pro, Cube Analog and my Cube Acid. At the top of "The Runway" freeride section before heading down.


----------

